# New HD Programming -- Super Dish?



## servus56 (Nov 25, 2004)

I currently have an 811 receiver and a Super Dish. Will I able to receive the additional HD programming with the new 211 receiver or will I have to install a second dish?


----------



## Fifty Caliber (Jan 4, 2006)

Which version of Superdish, 105 or 121?


----------



## AcuraCL (Dec 12, 2005)

Let's say either, since there are people with both around here.

Myself, Dish 811 with 105 (not working) SuperDish.

I was totally confused by last night's "info." In Baltimore, were they saying I replace the SuperDish with a Dish 1000 to get the new HD? So I don't need a 61.5 dish?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The new HD is on 61.5 and 129. You need a separate dish to pick up one of those satellites.

JL


----------



## AcuraCL (Dec 12, 2005)

Thanks much Mr. Long. I wonder if they're still charging $100 for the additional Dish ....


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The deals anounced last night were for "everything you need" for $49/$99/$299 (price varies by what you have and what you want).

Not bad when one considers the dishes and switches involved in "everything".

JL


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

Will the New York and Los Angeles HD channels be put on 119/110 in case Dish starts offering them as distant HD networks??? I figured the larger markets like New York, LA, Chicago, Philadelphia, and Boston might get their HD locals on 119/110 to prevent having to swap out a lot of dishes.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

No distant HDs until June (at least).

Also remember that E* wants people to subscribe to the new HD programming on 61.5 and 129. If they are going to be installing dishes for the DishHD packs they might as well put the numerous HD local markets there.

JL


----------



## laker (Dec 19, 2003)

James Long said:


> No distant HDs until June (at least).
> 
> Also remember that E* wants people to subscribe to the new HD programming on 61.5 and 129. If they are going to be installing dishes for the DishHD packs they might as well put the numerous HD local markets there.
> 
> JL


I live 100 miles north of NYC. I won't ever have a line of sight for the 61.5 satellite. Will I be able to receive anything on the 129 position?


----------



## BoisePaul (Apr 26, 2005)

laker said:


> I live 100 miles north of NYC. I won't ever have a line of sight for the 61.5 satellite. Will I be able to receive anything on the 129 position?


Not very likely. The elevation angle would be so low that you'd have to try some unorthodox mounting techiques, plus the E5 footprint isn't shown to extend that far.


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

laker said:


> I live 100 miles north of NYC. I won't ever have a line of sight for the 61.5 satellite. Will I be able to receive anything on the 129 position?


Unless there is a local obstruction, you should have no problem with 61.5 in upstate NY.


----------

